

Phil Schiller confirms white iPhone this Spring, calls it a “beauty” - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/phil-schiller-confirms-white-iphone-this-spring-calls-it-a-beauty/

======
karolisd
Is Apple trying to do something where they alternate white/black and one of
them is new and in fashion and the other is now old?

2011 - if you own a new Apple product, it's white. 2012 - if you own a new
Apple product, it's black. White is old now. 2013 - White is new again. Don't
go outside with a black product. and so on

